# CNN HD Live on Dish Network



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

and it looks Great!

on channels 200 and 9436.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah more HD! Yahoo!


----------



## Banin (Jul 31, 2006)

Excellent. Can't wait to see when I get home.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Tis there


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm suprised we don't have a press release. Go Dish!


----------



## mchouse (Apr 3, 2007)

just showed up in my guide !! whoopeee !!!


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Tis true, but when I checked their program wasn't in HD. Now if FOX News would only do the same.


----------



## crookedcarrot (Sep 28, 2007)

What a joke.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for the info.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

looks great here in austin, tx.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, CNN in HD. That was needed. Now only if we can get weather channel in HD  

Where is sci-fi?!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

jgurley said:


> Tis true, but when I checked their program wasn't in HD. Now if FOX News would only do the same.


 O'reilly in HD :nono2:

Megyn Kelly in HD


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

USA and Sci Fi have been uplinked for months could they
also be added today or just wishful thinking?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, on my 722 I switched back and forth between the HD and SD feed. The HD feed definitely has...black bars on the sides with red "HD" lettering. I really have a hard time imagining how having Larry King in HD would improve my television viewing experience.


----------



## aperry (Oct 14, 2003)

EXTACAMO said:


> O'reilly in HD :nono2:
> 
> Megyn Kelly in HD


Larry King in HD :nono2:

... nothing else needs to be said...


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

this is how sad it is being a Dish customer, we never get anything new so when we get a almost worthless HD channel we rejoice. meanwhile the D* subs snicker at us all.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

0pusX said:


> this is how sad it is being a Dish customer, we never get anything new so when we get a almost worthless HD channel we rejoice. meanwhile the D* subs snicker at us all.


Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:

NFL Sunday Ticket HD
MLB Extra Innings HD
Mega March Madness HD
Nascar Hotpass HD
Satellites that get launched and actually reach their intended orbit..
YES Network HD

Interactive sports programming: Yes Interactive, US Open Interactive, French Open Interactive, The Masters Experience, US Open Golf Interactive

Honestly, I have no idea why anyone who chooses satellite TV today would not choose DirecTV when their offerings are substantially better than Dish.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

Well as soon as I get $200 saved for my HD DVR and HD receiver Im jumpoing off this sinking Dish ship. PLus Ill save monthly with my AAA discounty with Direct Tv


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

rpalumbo said:


> Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
> Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket HD
> ...


I don't care about any of those sports packages and the Direct receivers are inferior to Dish receivers. I actually use my Dish receiver to record 3 channels at once.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

rpalumbo said:


> Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
> Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket HD
> ...


Wow....of all those "advantages" DirecTV supposedly has, only one really matters to me and that is the satellites launched and working. Cause I have NEVER and will NEVER watch YES, MLB Extra Innings, Nascar Hotpass or Mega March Madness. The NFL Sunday Ticket is just to expensive and pointless because my local stations carries the games I want.

I say way to go Dish Network!


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

it all depends what your needs/wants are. me, i would rather have better programing instead of the best DVR with little to watch.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

C'mon DISH!!! It is starting to look like this will be our only new national HD channel until after the election. They had to make a choice and HD Election coverage won out over Cylons.:nono2:


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

rpalumbo said:


> Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
> Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket HD
> ...


Funny, you being a DirectTV subscriber and all 10 of your posts on this forum are in the Dishnetwork threads. Feeling like you need to substantiate your decision on satellite service provider (to yourself)? Typical flag waiving newbie.

CNN HD awesome! Been waiting for this one.


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

Why the black HD bars on the side? 

The only reason i never went to DirectTV is they concentrated too much on sports rather then other stuff but i have to say that my 722 is flawless and would never trade it for my neighbors slow and crappy directTV receiver.


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

Is it me or is the audio not synced up?


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

OinkinOregon said:


> C'mon DISH!!! It is starting to look like this will be our only new national HD channel until after the election. They had to make a choice and HD Election coverage won out over Cylons.:nono2:


Just pretend the red bars on the sides of the "HD" CNN are Cylons.:roundandr


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

rpalumbo said:


> Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
> Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket HD
> ...


Once again, something I do not understand. I am a Dish subscriber, I do not go to the DirectTV forums, ever. I don't see why a DirectTV subscriber would come here to the Dish side either, just to tell us about the overpriced sports (which I have always told friends, if they want sports then DirectTv).


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

0pusX said:


> it all depends what your needs/wants are. me, i would rather have better programing instead of the best DVR with little to watch.


I want 4 more channels in HD and then I have all the HD I could possibly want.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, let's keep this civil.
This isn't a DirecTV thread so keep your bragging about other stuff in your own forums.


The topic is CNN HD.
:backtotop


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OinkinOregon said:


> C'mon DISH!!! It is starting to look like this will be our only new national HD channel until after the election. They had to make a choice and HD Election coverage won out over Cylons.:nono2:


Ooooh, I didn't think about that. In case I haven't seen enough of Clinton, McCain and Obama in HD from the networks. No Trisha Helfer in HD but John McCain.:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, be nice. This isn't a political forum either.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I remember reading this somewhere about CNN HD, all the New York based shows are supposed to be in HD, as are most of the specials (Amanpour, etc), while the Atlanta parts of the day are Sd. Of course at my age I may not be remembering correctly .


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I just watched "CNN HD" for the last half hour and have yet to see any HD.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

jimborst said:


> I remember reading this somewhere about CNN HD, all the New York based shows are supposed to be in HD, as are most of the specials (Amanpour, etc), while the Atlanta parts of the day are Sd. Of course at my age I may not be remembering correctly .


Correct, they re-did the NY studios awhile ago to be HD but have not finished the upgrade in Atlanta yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MarkoC said:


> I just watched "CNN HD" for the last half hour and have yet to see any HD.


Besides the crawl? 

There are a few hours a day of HD ... kind of an odd mix at the moment thanks to the studio upgrades.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

James Long said:


> Besides the crawl?


My bad, I forgot about the crawl. To be honest I could do without that in SD or HD.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

just noticed CNN HD
awesome 

although the "CNN Newsroom" on right now is not HD
but the ticker now runs across the entire bottom.

i'm anxiously waiting for the Situation Room
will it be HD? 

well it looks like the Situation Room will not be 16:9
as per a post on another forum in late 2007 

yep, confirmed...Situation Room is NOT 16:9

****ing fail CNN HD

well at least the 4:3 picture looks sharper but still quite disappointed.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Just stumbled on CNN-HD while checking what premium HD movies were on today. So far it's 4:3 with black bars. Seems a big waste of a channel if they aren't going widescreen. I don't watch CNN much anymore anyway. Seems as though whenever I'm looking for breaking news CNN has some pre-recorded program on. I've grown to prefer MSNBC.

All that said, more HD is better. Hope they get a few of the other announced summer HD additions active soon.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Im a Directv sub, Im happy for the Dish subs that some new HD was finally added. I know how it feels to sit back and see the other guys get new HD and for us not to have it. Us Directv subs had only about 10 channels for a while, you guys had about 39, good to see all of us get what we deserve, MORE HD.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

jimborst said:


> Once again, something I do not understand. I am a Dish subscriber, I do not go to the DirectTV forums, ever.


Well, I can't speak for the person you're referring to, but I always read the "Recent Threads" from the left side of the home page. They come from all forums and I click on the subjects that interest me.

As far as CNN goes, I've been watching it in HD for about six months now. They have their share of HD programming, especially in prime time and special events coverage. Their election coverage looks fantastic. Be sure to check out next Tuesday's Pennsylvania Primary.

As far as a lack of HD programming, it still looks better on an HD feed (as long as it's not stretch-o-vision, which thankfully CNN isn't), and more and more will be produced in the near future. So I don't understand why people complain when a new HD channel is added. It should always be a welcome event, even if their content isn't fully HD yet.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

unr1 said:


> yep, confirmed...Situation Room is NOT 16:9
> 
> ****ing fail CNN HD


Wait for prime time. Show's like Lou Dobbs Tonight, CNN Election Center, Anderson Cooper 360 are in HD along with American Morning.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

AT noon CDT they switch over from NY to DC studio (I believe). Up until that point it was in 16:9. Shows this evening are 16:9...at least some of them.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

CNN in HD should make other news channels more 'pushing' to have theirs carried in HD too b/c they know that people will likely watch the HD over SD. Fox and others should be on the way. And GAH!--stop complaining about USA and Sci-Fi!! They are working on it!


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

jimborst said:


> Once again, something I do not understand. I am a Dish subscriber, I do not go to the DirectTV forums, ever. I don't see why a DirectTV subscriber would come here to the Dish side either, just to tell us about the overpriced sports (which I have always told friends, if they want sports then DirectTv).


While I am DirecTV sub. I usually peruase the "NEW" channels and press releases of Dish for info for friends that are Dish subs but not PC users. This was very helpful to one friend who upgraded last year to HD only to find that the Cleveland locals were not in HD. So he was very happy when I called him yesterday and told him that they are now on. I looked in this one not neccessarily for the fact that it is CNN HD, cause they are nott he news type, but maybe for a little insight on future channel additions that they might like(ie sports networks).


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

DAFTEK said:


> Why the black HD bars on the side?


The Pillar Box is due to the content not being in HD. It will go away during HD programming, just like on network TV. SD programming will still look better on an HD channel.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> O'reilly in HD :nono2:
> 
> Megyn Kelly in HD


Nah, Martha McCallum...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

ajc68 said:


> The Pillar Box is due to the content not being in HD. It will go away during HD programming, just like on network TV. SD programming will still look better on an HD channel.


The content could very well be in HD. It is in 4:3 format and not in 16:9 format. The pillarbox is there so the 4:3 programming will fill a 16:9 display without using stretch-o-vision. HD can be in either 16:9 or 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

So since so many DirectTv people are here, on the shows in HD are news segments in HD also or is it just studio shots?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder ...
Complaints about the general lack of HD on DISH Network or other channels you'd rather have belong in the unified complaint thread: The "No HD" Discussion Thread

This includes complaints that are cleverly crafted to include the term "CNN" in a vain attempt to appear to be on topic.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Nah, Martha McCallum...


Nah, Courtney Friel.... :lol: and thx Charlie for energizing the base.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

ajc68 said:


> I believe the only HD programming you will see on CNN in the next 24 hrs. will be Lou Dobbs Tonight, Anderson Cooper 360 and American Morning.


Oh thank GOD no Larry King yet... I can wait to see that guy in HD. :lol:


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> Nah, Courtney Friel.... :lol: and thx Charlie for energizing the base.


Yeah...I'll submit to that. Then there's always Janice Dean.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

James Long said:


> A reminder ...
> Complaints about the general lack of HD on DISH Network or other channels you'd rather have belong in the unified complaint thread


That's nice. How about complaints about the lack of HD on CNN-HD itself, and not "on DISH Network or other channels," neither of which applies?


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

Yeah it's there!!

A step in the right direction!! Let's see if they uplink more in the coming days!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Presence said:


> That's nice. How about complaints about the lack of HD on CNN-HD itself, and not "on DISH Network or other channels," neither of which applies?


You're in the right place to talk about CNN HD. If you're going to complain about moderation, send a PM.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

0pusX said:


> this is how sad it is being a Dish customer, we never get anything new so when we get a almost worthless HD channel we rejoice. meanwhile the D* subs snicker at us all.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

MarkoC said:


> My bad, I forgot about the crawl. To be honest I could do without that in SD or HD.


Me too. The crawlers get on my nerves. Sometimes I use the zoom function just to get rid of them for awhile.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

:zzz: CNN?..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

Back to the topic at hand... is cnn showing up for all HD packages, or at what tier is it? Specifically, is it available at the DishHD level? Thanks!


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes, CNN HD is available on the HDOnly package. Welcome addition.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

sam fisher said:


> Back to the topic at hand... is cnn showing up for all HD packages, or at what tier is it? Specifically, is it available at the DishHD level? Thanks!


Yes


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

rpalumbo said:


> Satellites that get launched and actually reach their intended orbit..


Now how was Dish (or anyone else for that matter) supposed to anticipate a rocket malfunction?

And I reiterate: Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

HobbyTalk said:


> The content could very well be in HD. It is in 4:3 format and not in 16:9 format. The pillarbox is there so the 4:3 programming will fill a 16:9 display without using stretch-o-vision. HD can be in either 16:9 or 4:3 aspect ratio.


Off topic, but I couldn't help it. HD is *never* in 4:3 aspect. If you're seeing side bars on an HD channel, then that specific program is not in HD. This is often seen on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CNN is doing an excellent production job on the channel. During full HD hours they show 16:9 HD when available (studio or remote HD camera) and letterbox any 4:3 content they show (package pieces and SD cameras) much like NASCAR letterboxed the SD in car cameras (before we got HD in car cameras in NASCAR).

The coolest thing tonight was that the sidebars matched the program. It wasn't a stale "HD" sidebar all the time. Plus the 4x3 content imported is JUST the 4x3 content from the SD channel. Even now, during Larry King, when the HD bars are there the logo is replaced and the crawl is full screen and clear.

It is a bit sad to be happy that the crawl is moving smoothly (unlike the SD version). But this isn't the typical upconvert / stretch to fill HD during "down" hours that we have seen on other channels. Even when upconverted it is produced for the HD audience.

I hope when we see other HD channels they are produced as good as CNN.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

phrelin said:


> The HD feed definitely has...black bars on the sides with red "HD" lettering.


The lettering changes colors. I've seen red, green and blue. Larry was in 4:3 but Anderson Cooper is 16:9. :lol:

Another cool thing: the interactive icon doesn't appear on the HD channel, only the SD one. :grin:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

jgurley said:


> Off topic, but I couldn't help it. HD is *never* in 4:3 aspect. If you're seeing side bars on an HD channel, then that specific program is not in HD. This is often seen on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.


So you are saying that if someone on D* is viewing a pillerboxed CNN HD program using passthrough that it is not being shown in an HD format on their HDTV (720/1080)?


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

HobbyTalk said:


> So you are saying that if someone on D* is viewing a pillerboxed CNN HD program using passthrough that it is not being shown in an HD format on their HDTV (720/1080)?


Yes


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> So you are saying that if someone on D* is viewing a pillerboxed CNN HD program using passthrough that it is not being shown in an HD format on their HDTV (720/1080)?


Thats not really the point.

Just because CNN or ESPN or whom ever might take their 480i 4x3 programming and upconvert it to 720p/1080i before they send it out, doesnt make it actual HD. Thats hardly any different than my tv itself upconverting everything from 480i to 1080i before I see it. Except their upconverters are way betetr than the one in my tv.

So in that regard what the guy said is right for all intents and purposes. When it comes to video based (sports, nature, travel, talking head type programming), if it's true HD, it's 16x9. If it's 4x3 with bars, it's not.

Now obviously if it's film based it can be 4x3, yet true HD, although thats rare.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm say there is no such thing as a "pillerboxed HD program", if by pillarbox you mean side bars.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jgurley said:


> I'm say there is no such thing as a "pillerboxed HD program", if by pillarbox you mean side bars.


Doesn't HD refer to the resolution rather than the screen aspect ratio?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I went back to comcast for a dreadful week and watched CNN in HD, and they have plenty of HD content... I think this is a non issue.

So on to new issues... Why did they put it right between my Starz and HBO???


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks great! something to celebrate tonight... just waiting for Speed to be added.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TECHNICALLY SPEAKING (and hopefully we can get back to the topic of CNN HD soon) ...
Of the 18 ATSC standards, the ones considered "HD" are all 16:9 aspect ratio.

CNN HD _*is*_ a HD feed ... produced 24x7 for a HD audience, not casually upconverted when HD is not available. Some source material not in HD - and CNN makes no attempt to hide what that material is. They present such non HD material (when shown full screen) in letterbox. But they do it within a live HD frame.

Think of it as an American car built with foreign parts. Perhaps some would never accept such a vehicle as American ... because it wasn't 100% American parts (the challenge of finding a 100% American vehicle is left to other forums). But most would consider the car "American" because it was assembled in America.

CNN HD is HD ... assembled with SD parts ... but still assembled in HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't watch CNN, but I welcome it. It portends good things to come. 

Hope Speed comes on board as well. I don't watch it either.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I bet that CNN-HD will have some impressive graphics this fall!


----------



## jack95 (Nov 29, 2006)

HDG said:


> I don't watch CNN, but I welcome it. It portends good things to come.
> 
> Hope Speed comes on board as well. I don't watch it either.


ditto


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jgurley said:


> Off topic, but I couldn't help it. HD is *never* in 4:3 aspect. If you're seeing side bars on an HD channel, then that specific program is not in HD. This is often seen on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.


Never say never... While it is true that the broadcast specs for HD call for it to always be broadcast in 16x9 format, it is NOT always true that the appearance of sidebars is indicative of non-HD content.

TNTHD routinely broadcasts the Wizard of Oz in HD, but thankfully keeps it in its original 4:3 aspect and fills the rest of the 16x9 image with sidebars. I've seen more than one old movie on HDNet Movies as well that are 4:3 with sidebars.

So on the technical level, yes it would have to be 16x9... but that 16x9 can either be a 16x9 image, a 4:3 with embedded sidebars, or something like 1.85:1 or 2.35:1 with top/bottom bars to fill the rest of the image and ALL of these could be HD broadcasts.

Now, back to topic...

I was impressed when CNNHD got into primetime and actually had HD programming. I found myself watching more news today than I have in quite a while, and keeping my 2nd tuner on channel 200 so it was being buffered in case I wanted to switch back and rewind to catch something I'd missed.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks great here in Indy, and always happy to add an HD option! Keep them coming, Dish.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that CNN HD is available in the HD-Only package? I'm worried that new HD channels will fail to find their way into this inexpensive package.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

archer75 said:


> I don't care about any of those sports packages and the Direct receivers are inferior to Dish receivers. I actually use my Dish receiver to record 3 channels at once.


As do I, 3 tuners at once is awesome. I doubt very much DirecTV offers that.


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

I see it, Nice! Let's start adding more. FAST!


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok I felt compelled to post, newbie here {} but why all the LOVE for Dish network? Thats all I read is "be thankful for this channel", "just wait , be patient".

I've been with them since 97 and yeah they used to be the "little dish company that could", now they are a huge "money sucking" corporation like the rest of em. Poor customer NO-service, "questionable" billing practices with all those "hidden" fees, and CONTRACTS!! Contracts are just reasons not to compete in the marketplace, like those stinkin cell phone companies (we got ya!).

Ok now to get on topic:


HDMe said:


> TNTHD routinely broadcasts the Wizard of Oz in HD, but thankfully keeps it in its original 4:3 aspect and fills the rest of the 16x9 image with sidebars. I've seen more than one old movie on HDNet Movies as well that are 4:3 with sidebars.
> 
> Now, back to topic...
> 
> I was impressed when CNNHD got into primetime and actually had HD programming. I found myself watching more news today than I have in quite a while, and keeping my 2nd tuner on channel 200 so it was being buffered in case I wanted to switch back and rewind to catch something I'd missed.


The Wizard of Oz and CNNHD? Thats a stretch(no pun intended), but TNTHD is one of those stretch channels where you get the impression its only there to "hold a spot" till they get real HD content. Lemme know when "The Wizard of Oz" is on next, I'll turn down the sound and crank up "Dark Side of the Moon" :lol:

CNNHD is not channel I care about, why would the bars be there all day if its HD? (Don't tell me they want to shoot 4:3 to be "old skool") or maybe they don't want to subject us to Larry King's prehistoric "mug" in HD just yet. Dish has something going on with CNN and I don't get it. Everytime you go to the channel it says "click here for CNN interactive". Please don't do it! You wait for an application to load and then an interface that looks like a child put it together pops up, just goto CNN's webpage instead.

I just upgraded to HD a couple of months ago(only essentials) and like many I'm waiting for channels that are already driven by good HD content (ie..SciFi, Speed, etc.). However these are some of the PAY HD channels that fulfill the HD experience imho.

1.HDNET
2.Discovery HD Theater
3.VS HD(NHL)
4.FOOD HD
5.TLCHD
6.HISTHD (a lot of stretch but some really good HD content)
7.MHD

There are a few others I never watch(Animal, NTGEO, etc.) but you get the idea of what an HD channel should be.
ciao,
jen


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

space86 said:


> USA and Sci Fi have been uplinked for months could they
> also be added today or just wishful thinking?


SCI FI was in HD last night too.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Contracts are just reasons not to compete in the marketplace, like those stinkin cell phone companies


actually the point of contracts is because usually when you enter into them, you are getting something at an extremely discounted price. ie, most upgrades are around $100.00 or less ; It costs $80.00 just for the tech to come out, much less the labor while he's there and equipment that may need to be replaced, etc. The costs add up rather quickly. The contract helps ensure that the company is able to recoup some of that cost oif the customer cancels early. same reason you get a contract when you get a cell phone at a reduced cost.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

eudoxia said:


> CNNHD is not channel I care about, why would the bars be there all day if its HD?


Funny ... I, and many others in this thread, saw many hours of HD programming last night. From 7pm ET on the only hour not in HD was Larry King - which is ironic since he's the guy everyone seems to focus on when complaining about HD being in HD.



> Dish has something going on with CNN and I don't get it. Everytime you go to the channel it says "click here for CNN interactive". Please don't do it! You wait for an application to load and then an interface that looks like a child put it together pops up, just goto CNN's webpage instead.


Another reason to like CNN HD ... no popup! 

As for the rest of the post ... it's not about CNN so I'll ignore it.


----------



## atlind01 (Nov 15, 2007)

anex80 said:


> Can anyone confirm that CNN HD is available in the HD-Only package? I'm worried that new HD channels will fail to find their way into this inexpensive package.


It is, I have HD only package for almost a month and yesterday when they turned on CNN HD it got added automatically.

That's the promise that Dish had with this package, meaning if you sign up today you will also get all upcoming HD channels.

In fact that is also possibly a reason why there are delays in rolling out new national HDs because eventually HD only package will be more appealing than all other packages.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

eudoxia said:


> I just upgraded to HD a couple of months ago(only essentials) and* like many I'm waiting for channels that are already driven by good HD content (ie..SciFi, Speed, etc.). *However these are some of the PAY HD channels that fulfill the HD experience imho.
> 
> 1.HDNET
> 2.Discovery HD Theater
> ...


I think it's funny you pick on many channels that have little HD, then list two above (that you like) that fall into the exact same category...:lol:


----------



## atlind01 (Nov 15, 2007)

klegg said:


> I think it's funny you pick on many channels that have little HD, then list two above (that you like) that fall into the exact same category...:lol:


Have you seen any of these channels those are the only channels outside of sports and movie category that has 100% HD and also some of the best content.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

Soledad O'Brien in HD!
OOOOOOO!


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

atlind01 said:


> Have you seen any of these channels those are the only channels outside of sports and movie category that has 100% HD and also some of the best content.


I've seen them...LIMITED TRUE HD...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> CNN HD _*is*_ a HD feed ... produced 24x7 for a HD audience, not casually upconverted when HD is not available. Some source material not in HD - and CNN makes no attempt to hide what that material is. They present such non HD material (when shown full screen) in letterbox. But they do it within a live HD frame.


Thank you, that is the point I was trying to make. The signal is HD all of the time. While some of the source material may not originally be 720 (or above), what is broadcast is HD. Pretty much the same as BD. The quality of the picture can vary a lot depending on the source..... but it all still BD.

NOW, get back on topic


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

eudoxia said:


> CNNHD is not channel I care about, why would the bars be there all day if its HD? (Don't tell me they want to shoot 4:3 to be "old skool") or maybe they don't want to subject us to Larry King's prehistoric "mug" in HD just yet.


Well, as has been stated in this thread, prime time (sans Larry King) and the mornings are in HD. The mid-day stuff isn't in HD (except special coverage) because it's being broadcast from a studio that hasn't been upgraded to HD yet. That will probably change soon enough.

Do you think every TV show started shooting in color the second the first color TV was sold? It takes a considerable amount of time and money to make the switch. Studios have to be completely rebuilt with all new HD equipment and set up to transmit it. We're still very early in the game, so companies prioritize based on many factors. Most HD channels are not entirely in HD at this point and won't be for several years.

It's ironic that people complain there are not enough HD channels, then when they get a new one they complain there's not enough HD content. Yet, there is HD content and the SD content still looks better (unless it's stretch-o-vision). And over time there will be even more HD content to enjoy.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Anybody remember how long ESPN-HD had sidebars up on "Sports Center"? About a year I think, until their Connecticut studio was upgraded. Even now, "PTI", "Sports Reporters", and other shows that originate outside Connecticut are still SD with sidebars.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I have no reason to be a big fan of the Pope, but the coverage on CNN-HD was very well done when I was watching this morning....I didn't get to see the speech from the stadium but the studio coverage was very vivid.
I don't mind that I don't get HD-News anymore because now most of us get CNN-HD. 
I'm all for FOXNEWS-HD, but that's off topic.

Hats off to those responsible for giving us a worthy HD channel in CNN-HD!:hurah:


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

I catch AC 360 for some duration just about every night. A completely different experience last night. Loving it.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> actually the point of contracts is because usually when you enter into them, you are getting something at an extremely discounted price. ie, most upgrades are around $100.00 or less ; It costs $80.00 just for the tech to come out, much less the labor while he's there and equipment that may need to be replaced, etc. The costs add up rather quickly. The contract helps ensure that the company is able to recoup some of that cost oif the customer cancels early. same reason you get a contract when you get a cell phone at a reduced cost.


Yeah like that IPhone thingie! That was a real discount for a stinkin contract. The only reason contracts exist is because companies are afraid to compete for your business in the free market. Other countries don't have cell phone contracts, you buy your phone and than your service. Soon that will change here to, someday soon when there are more players.

Oh sorry off topic :nono2: 
CNN HD, I saw CNN Money this morning in 16:9 and it was awesome.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> The only reason contracts exist is because companies are afraid to compete for your business in the free market.


no, you are perfectly free to purchase your equipment full price and not have a contract.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Now hopefully they can kill HDNews and free up some bandwidth, now that a legitimate HD news provider that actually has the resources to report news exists.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

<<
yep, confirmed...Situation Room is NOT 16:9>>
Maybe Wolf Blitzer isn't a 16x9? I see him as more of a 4x3 kind of guy.

Now if I could get Dolly Parton, she could fill up a 16x9..or 16x12, or 15 or...:eek2: 
But then could she read the news?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

CNN-HD on Dish ... 2 words 'BIG' and 'DEAL'


----------



## brewskitico (Aug 1, 2007)

Wolf Blitzer on HD must look like Brad Pitt


----------



## jej826 (Apr 19, 2008)

tvjay said:


> Wow....of all those "advantages" DirecTV supposedly has, only one really matters to me and that is the satellites launched and working. Cause I have NEVER and will NEVER watch YES, MLB Extra Innings, Nascar Hotpass or Mega March Madness. The NFL Sunday Ticket is just to expensive and pointless because my local stations carries the games I want.
> 
> I say way to go Dish Network!


Agreed.I don't need nor want to watch every game.Or pay all the extra money to watch them.I watch my teams,and i get those channels in HD with dish network.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

I have had DISH since 98. This is my 2nd baseball season with DirecTV as we ARE baseball fans and DO enjoy MLB EI. My DISH account is active for 12 months of the year and the other, only for 6 months. Do I need to explain any further? LOL!

I have a DISH 622 and a Direct HR-21. The 622 is far superior in that its menus make sense, its more responsive, it can record 3 things at once, it provides tv to two rooms and the HD picture is crisper and sharper than that of the HR-21.

I have a Harmony 880 remote and can switch quickly between the two satellite providers which I have done to compare the same channel on each. The Direct broadcast is grainier at times and at other times they are about equal.

The CSRs with Directv are horrible as well. Get this, I am only getting the baseball games that are in HD, none of the SD ones which is the majority of the games. I do, however, get the other SD channels that come with the smallest package they would allow me to buy. I was on the phone with some girl in India for about 30 mins last night and then she transferred me to a guy who didn't know the Mavericks and the Stars were not baseball teams and who spent an hour and a half repeating what she had done. He finally said he would escalate it and was emailing someone and that I would hear back soon. 24 hours late, nada. I called again, had to go thru the same steps and now they say it will be 72 hours til I hear back. I asked for a credit on my bill and they said I should go back and read the MLB contract that says no refunds, no credits.

My decision next season will be whether I should reactivate Directv or just switch to the local Comcast and get MLB EI from them.

To those who crow about DirecTV...I don't know who you think you are fooling but it surely isn't anyone in my house.


----------



## servus56 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,

While watching CNN HD I noticed that the audio is slightly out of synch with the video. Is there a remedy? Thanks.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

It is CNN problem. No way you can do anything until they fix it.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

msalvail said:


> I have had DISH since 98. This is my 2nd baseball season with DirecTV as we ARE baseball fans and DO enjoy MLB EI. My DISH account is active for 12 months of the year and the other, only for 6 months. Do I need to explain any further? LOL!
> 
> I have a DISH 622 and a Direct HR-21. The 622 is far superior in that its menus make sense, its more responsive, it can record 3 things at once, it provides tv to two rooms and the HD picture is crisper and sharper than that of the HR-21.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, this is twice I've seen this statement made (recording three things at once.) How is that physically possible when there are only two tuners in the receiever? You can watch a recorded show and record two other shows at the same time, but how are you defining recording 3 shows on one receiver?

As for the CNN HD, I was very happy to see that. I notice the DirecTV fanboys (read: kids) are here to try to convince themselves they got better service, but it doesn't do much more than make them look dumb even responding to the thread.

I left DirecTV for Dish and now have Dish in both my homes. In Hot Springs Arkansas and in Phoenix AZ. I have the same combo in each. a 722 and a 625. After have an the latest and supposed greatest from D* I can safely say there is NO comparison in hardware. Dish is superior in every way.

The other thing, is that unless you're a huge sports fan, and are willing to mindlessly waist a ton of money, there's nothing that Directv has that we don't. At least nothing that will even remotely make me consider going back.

Nascar and track pass is the only sports I need.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Example... Vip-622/722 has two Sat Tuners and one OTA tuner. With these receivers you can record both Sat Tuners and the OTA tuner at one time. This is recording three things at once but requires being hooked up to OTA. You can also at the same time watch a previously recorded show.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You can watch TWO previously recorded HD shows simultaneously while at the same time recording three HD shows on a 622. I do it on a regular basis.  If I had HD locals via satellite instead of only OTA, I would be doing it even more often! 

Essentially the 622 has THREE receivers. Two satellite and one ATSC OTA receiver.

See ya
Tony

See ya
Tony


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

crookedcarrot said:


> What a joke.


I agree. The only program on CNN is election night every two years. Oh well at least I can see it in HD. I still wished Ted Turner owned it.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree. The only program on CNN is election night every two years. Oh well at least I can see it in HD. I still wished Ted Turner owned it.


And every time we invade someone. We might just be due for another invasion.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree. The only program on CNN is election night every two years. Oh well at least I can see it in HD. I still wished Ted Turner owned it.


After seeing our candidates in HD I may change my vote. 

(Not really, but remembering the effect of "how they look on television" affected Nixon vs Kennedy being ready for their closeup - in HD - must be a challenge for everyone.)



Mikey said:


> And every time we invade someone. We might just be due for another invasion.


I've got to resist the political replies ... there are so many!


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

FitzAusTex said:


> and it looks Great!
> 
> on channels 200 and 9436.


Unfortunately for me CNN HD is on satellite 129W and like a lot of people I don't get an acceptable signal from there. Anybody know when 129W is going to be replaced?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

EdN said:


> Unfortunately for me CNN HD is on satellite 129W and like a lot of people I don't get an acceptable signal from there. Anybody know when 129W is going to be replaced?


Not sure Why you can't get 129, I am down the road in Carlsbad, and don't have an issue, and I installed a system for a buddy in Murrieta, which is right next door to you. Both houses use a Dish1000 antenna's.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

EdN said:


> Unfortunately for me CNN HD is on satellite 129W and like a lot of people I don't get an acceptable signal from there. Anybody know when 129W is going to be replaced?


By the end of this year, God willing.


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

Mikey said:


> By the end of this year, God willing.


Hopefully we will know more by sometime in October....when the rainy weather hits. 129 seems to be gradually fading, as CNN-HD, HD-RSN's and Cinemax-HD are sometimes lost for seconds to a minute, even in good weather. Especially when friends are over, which is a big selling point for D* or Comcast. Look at DISH fading out. This with a dedicated dish500 for 129.

I'm Praying I don't have to switch to D* or brave the horrid Moto DVR's of Comcast. :nono2: DISH really needs to get that 129 replacement.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Somebody at CNNHD forgot to turn off the "HD" sidebars when they went to HD programming. They appear to have left them on all night, and you can see stuff being cutoff by the bars underneath. Shows that have been HD have not been tonight... although actually if you look the show has been in HD but the sidebars have been overlapping.

ESPNHD every once in a while forgets too... but CNNHD has forgotten all night so far.


----------



## SattManager (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by rpalumbo 
Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:

NFL Sunday Ticket HD
MLB Extra Innings HD
Mega March Madness HD
Nascar Hotpass HD
Satellites that get launched and actually reach their intended orbit..
YES Network HD

Interactive sports programming: Yes Interactive, US Open Interactive, French Open Interactive, The Masters Experience, US Open Golf Interactive

Honestly, I have no idea why anyone who chooses satellite TV today would not choose DirecTV when their offerings are substantially better than Dish. 




I have had both DTV and DISH and i must say i like Dish much better. The remote is more user friendly as is the guide. I found the Direct receviers to be very slow and had nothing but issues with them. I have never had an issue with Dish and that includes 3 hurricanes going directly over my apartment a few years back. I really didnt even lose signal during them while my neighbors with Direct were pissed that they couldnt watch TV at that time. While i would like the NFL Package since i am not a Bucs fan i just leave my couch and go to a local establishment with my buddies where they have it on there in HD and i can watch my team to my hearts content. I have D-TV installers looking to come work for my company ( we install Dish ) in huge numbers.... for some reason there is not alot of work for them in this part of the country right now..... i would imagine there has to be a reason for that.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted by rpalumbo
> Yep, you are correct. I am a DirecTV subscriber... Have had CNN HD for months..
> Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:
> 
> ...


 Cause I could not care less about watching ANY of what you've listed above.


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Somebody at CNNHD forgot to turn off the "HD" sidebars when they went to HD programming. They appear to have left them on all night, and you can see stuff being cutoff by the bars underneath. Shows that have been HD have not been tonight... although actually if you look the show has been in HD but the sidebars have been overlapping.
> 
> ESPNHD every once in a while forgets too... but CNNHD has forgotten all night so far.


I saw that too (at least on the programs starting at about 4PM) but I don't think they were broadcasting in HD: some of the shows yesterday may have originated from Washington or some location where CNN doesn't have HD facilities.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

SattManager said:


> Originally Posted by rpalumbo
> Dish subscribers can only wish they could get:
> 
> Satellites that get launched and actually reach their intended orbit..


To be fair, that satellite was not built by Dish, commissioned by Dish, launched by Dish, or even owned and operated by Dish. It was built for Lockheed Martin for SES Americom, launched in the old Soviet Union, and was owned by SES. The only interest Dish had in that satellite was leasing its capacity.

Obviously it hasn't slowed them down any adding any new channels to the orbit it was supposed to go to (61.5), as most of the new channels recently have been added there.


----------

